# harco manufacturer- how to contact or where to order machine parts?



## BlackSheepHybrid (Nov 19, 2006)

I just bought a used Harco 4 color/4 station silk screen press. It was basically free along with a conveyor dryer that I bought. Problem is, it only has one set of screen clamps. I have 3 other clamps, but they are all for the right side of the screen. So, now I need to order 3 left side screen clamps for the press. Where can I order these parts, and how do I contact Harco? 
I've been trying to look up their contact information but I haven't been able to find anything. 
Any help would be greatly greatly apperciated!!


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Harco is Brown Mfg.
Here is there contact number: 616-249-0200
Good Luck, David


----------



## jamesproctor67 (Nov 2, 2010)

I just purchased a used Harco Dakota that only has one set of Arms and one platens, where can I find five more of each of these.


----------

